# need help sexing to mice again



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi there all
This is my second litter, which i separated the boys n girls on day 24. Two of the mice which are affair bit smaller than the others were hard to sex, so now i there a mouth old i tried to give it another go, but still not 100% sure! Sorry again for the quality, but they wouldn`t keep still!

and

Any input will be grateley appreciate
Cheers
greenmouse AKA Barry
p.s. mice for sale boys n girls self colours, brown, light grey n a ginger one!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your babies are underweight in these photos, and it's making it a bit hard to tell. They look like they are runts. If those mice are a month old, they are extremely malnourished, and under developed. :| 
How many babies were in the litter?


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> Your babies are underweight in these photos, and it's making it a bit hard to tell. They look like they are runts. If those mice are a month old, they are extremely malnourished, and under developed. :|
> How many babies were in the litter?


12 babies in total


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The doe needs her diet supplemented and so do the babies. Dried bread with milk, and scrambled eggs, things with lots of protein to build them up a bit.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Sadly the mouse in the second photo died last night  RIP little mouse.
Me thinks now the mouse in the first pic is a boy!
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You really need to supplement the feed. Both mice are runts, which means they're ill.
The one mouse probably died from malnutrition.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> You really need to supplement the feed. Both mice are runts, which means they're ill.
> The one mouse probably died from malnutrition.


Not at all! He/she was eatting fine and just was smallier than the others. Apart from the mum mouse eatting one a few weeks back i`ve never had any problems before! The mouse was 1 of 12, so when feeding off the mum its first come first served, fight of the fittest.
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You have to consider that even if they were "eating fine," it could be they simply aren't getting enough nutrition period. You say 12 babies to one mom? That might be more then she was able to handle... My take on this thread? You've had two _very_ knowledgeable people give their opinion, and you're denying what they're saying, even though it seems rather clear that the mice depicted are not healthy.

If a person eats only one thing, or a couple things, they will not get all the nutrients they need, leading to various health problems. "Supplements" just means a wider range of food to fill in where the holes are in the diet. Really, its not hard to throw in a piece of bread or some egg.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> You have to consider that even if they were "eating fine," it could be they simply aren't getting enough nutrition period. You say 12 babies to one mom? That might be more then she was able to handle... My take on this thread? You've had two _very_ knowledgeable people give their opinion, and you're denying what they're saying, even though it seems rather clear that the mice depicted are not healthy.
> 
> If a person eats only one thing, or a couple things, they will not get all the nutrients they need, leading to various health problems. "Supplements" just means a wider range of food to fill in where the holes are in the diet. Really, its not hard to throw in a piece of bread or some egg.


I have been giving the mice nutrition food, bread cooked meat and even weetabix with milk! But i can`t force a mouse to eat it! I`ve individually gave them meal worns as well, as when there together they just take them off one another! My other mouse which had a litter of 8, they are all doing fine!
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------

